# Story writers! What are the MBTI types of your characters?



## LemonTea (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm really curious to hear your responses! 

In a short fantasy story I wrote, the main character is an ESFP enchanter with an ISFJ zombie companion. They encounter an aggressive ISTP shaman girl, who turns out to be really emotional. She has difficulties coping with an unhealthy INFP mother and the mother's highly abusive ENFP boyfriend. The villain is an ENFJ knight in shining armor who has a secret adoration for agriculture.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I always tend to draw my characters first and then from that picture gauge the characters core personality and of course add to it with layers upon layers of other stuff: gender, age, physical attractiveness, clothing, intelligence, talents, love language, quirks, etc. etc. If you enjoy writing then I would recommend "Plot versus Character" by Jeff Gerke, as it does provide some really neat tips and whatnot.

Anywho, on to the point. One of my characters is an INFP demoness, and here is the picture I based her on (it was a long time since I drew her, so the quality is lacking): DrawCrowd
She's of the more mischievous kind, and she also got some problems I suppose; it was her problems (and some other stuff) that turned her into a demoness.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I want to write about an ESTJ 3w4.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The main character of my story, Daniel, is a gentle innocent 9w1 phlegmatic INFP so/sp Cancer/Rabbit. But, he has another personality that is really badass and is whatever is the exact opposite of that. He starts off as a fisherman and then finds out he's a hydromancer (water mage), but what he doesn't know that he has another personality inside of his body that awakens whenever he's asleep and his eyes glow turquoise and he becomes a badass ESTJ carnomancer (flesh mage) who exists to destroy society. Throughout the story, three other heroes join him: a strategic warrior priestess named Marielle (ISTJ), a psychopathic sniper from another dimension named Brad (ESTP), and a cheerful peace-loving girl named Sachi (ENFJ). I come up with MBTI types for all of the characters, even the background characters who are only mentioned once, so here's everybody's MBTI type in the order that they're introduced:

Daniel: INFP/ESTJ (fisherman, hydromancer/carnomancer)
Marielle: ISTJ (priestess)
Drexo: ENTJ (necromancer, becoming a lich)
Alessandro: ENTJ (legislomancer (evil magical lawyer), main villain)
Uxa: INTJ (seer)
Emilio: ISTP (assassin)
Brad: ESTP (sniper)
Kariana: ENFJ (cult leader)
Jimmy: ISFP (cultist)
Khamuel: ENFP (half-demon serial killer with blood powers)
Sachi: ENFJ (aspiring diplomat)
Margoline: INTP (assassin/general)
Dascalos: ISFJ (healer's apprentice)
Trent: ISFP (shapeshifter)
Drusella: ENFP (centaur)
Nekris: ENTP (demon)
Verchiel: ISFJ (goddess)
Ralph: INTJ (merchant, dragon-lich)
Anja: ISFJ (witch)
Dorn: ESTP (electric vampire)
Indrid: INTJ (psychic assassin, tenebromancer)
William: ISTP (pilot)
Leon: ISFP/ENTJ (aeromancer/neuromancer)
Alexis: INTP (main villain's daughter)
Selena: ESTP (main villain's wife)
Simon: ESFP (battle announcer, undead)

I think that's everybody mentioned in the story so far, not counting unnamed characters and characters who only appeared on radios and TV screens. Here's the story if you're interested:

https://www.fictionpress.com/s/3240896/1/Blood-World

It's meant to be sort of cartoonish. It can be funny and random at times but can also be very dark and serious. I'd recommend it to you if you like the webcomic Looking For Group.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I generally shy away from typing my characters. I have one MC that I sort of imagine ESTP for, but not in any concrete way. 

I'm afraid if I get too deep into it, I'll just wind up writing stereotypes.

Then again, my style so far has never been to flesh out a character in detail outside of the story. I tend to work from little backstory and let the character come alive through the events that occur.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Central (but not main) Character: idk I have a topic discussing him he's basically just really trusting and stupid 
Best Friend: INTP
Father: ISTP
Mother: ISFP

Main Character 1: ISFJ
Her Sister: Probably Se-dom
Love Interest: ENTP

Main Character 2: INTJ
Her Brother: ENFP
Mother: ISTJ
Best Friend: ISFJ 

Main Character 3: ESTP
His Brother: ESFJ 
Father: ExTP probably 
Mother: ESFJ probably 
Love Interest: ESFJ 

King: ESFP
Former Queen: ENFJ
Princess 1: ENFP
Princess 2: ISTJ 

Fiancée to ENFP Princess: ESTJ
Actual Love Interest to ENFP Princess: INFJ

Bad Guy: ISFP 

There are other characters, but that gives some idea of the personalities in the story


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe XSTP, but it would be hard to say.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

I decide their quirks, give them their defining goals, and work it out from there. What ends up happening is they start out a lot like me and then I consciously decide to make them think a different. In general my characters are I and Ne dominant, the think a lot about what's going on inside and about what others are doing. Unless I'm writing a poem, my poems are extremely goofy and the characters are definitely thinking in the now and are reacting


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm an INFP, and my two most personal characters are ESFJ and ENTP. It intrigues me because I wonder what this says about me personally; I don't know ESFJs and ENTPs that well irl. But I suppose my ESFJ's Fe-dom reflects my desire to express and stand up for myself. As for my ENTP character, I think he's an extreme manifestation of my Ne (very, very weird character).

I've got a load of characters (100+) and I've spent time typing all of them, and I'm still in the process of it. I've got good variety generally, but I notice I lack ESTPs, INTJs, INTPs (despite my only INTP character being high up on the personal list). I very easily end up with ENFP, ISTJ and ENFJ characters.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

My four primary POVs are INFJ, INFJ (one represents the adolescent end of the spectrum, and the other one is middle-aged) INTJ, and ENFJ. 

More on the side, I have... 

ENTJ, INTP, and ISFJ. 

Side characters (ones without POVs):

ENTP, INFP, ENFP, ESTP, and ISTP.


----------



## shackcha (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a really interesting question! I recently wrote a story for a novels class, and hadn't really thought about the types of the characters until now. It was about three sisters, and I guess I would say: oldest (INFJ), middle (ISTP) and youngest (ENFP, borderline E/I). ESFP father, but living with ISTJ aunt. The oldest sister had an ENTP male love interest, and the youngest had an ENFJ male love interest. That was fun!


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

My characters

Protagonist is an INTJ. I'm writing from his POV so this is most natural. He will be the typical introverted,misunderstood hero.
Protagonist's friend is an INTP.
Protagonist's friend who is a girl ENFP.
Villain is an ENTJ
Villain's henchman ISTJ
A helpful alien ESFJ.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't use MBTI types as a reference point at all. i create a character with whatever motivations, expressions and neurosis fit the character and what they will do in the context of the story. I'd shy away from using either Enneagram or MBTI reference points because I'd hate to think somewhere in the middle of my story that....jeez, she can't do that. She's an XXXX and that doesn't fit into the cognitive functions etc. I also really, really don't want to end up with characters who are MBTI stereotypes. 

Spending time on boards like this and elsewhere you come to realise that there's a large variety of personalities even within type and any similarity between them is vague and blurry at best. Socialisation, maturity, experience and culture all shape people just as much as their type does. Plus I don't want my characters to become predictable and staid, and I think typing them would do that for me. I always strive to create characters who are suprising on some level. I don't know if I succeed but thats my aim anyway.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

This is in the order they were written, not the order they were published. 

Story 1 -ENTJ 738 sx/so falls in love and becomes obsessed with INFP 459 sp/sx. 

Story 2 -INFP 4w5 sx/sp deals with growing older. 

Story 3 -ESTP 8w7 reflects on his life in old age. 

Story 4 -ENFP 7w6 sx/so deals with the fallout of a failed relationship. 

Story 5 -ESFJ 2w3 so/sp and INFJ 5w4 sp/sx discuss the life cycle. 

Story 6 -ISFP 6w7 sp/sx overcomes fear in the wake of family tragedy.


----------



## Yotty (Jan 25, 2015)

MBTI is an afterthought. After all, characters with solidity are the priority! Otherwise, my brain draws a blank on types. This is a good thing so I don't end up with stereotypes.

...I have many stories that I haven't really shared, but the ones I did include a wide variety. I ironically do not have many of my own type (ISTJ)...

For my webcomic, a sample of my cast: ISFJ, ISTP (x2), INTP, ENTP (x4), ENTJ (x2). I... have so many ENTPs...
As for my other story/ideal game: INTJ, INFJ, ESTP, ISFJ and two characters I have yet to type. I will guess ExTJ and ENTP.

....

So many ENTPs!!!!!!! Blasphemy. Just kidding, I love them. But seriously. Damn!!!!!


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I got a really vague idea, but here are the MBTI I already know:

Protagonist: ISTJ
Antagonist #1: ESTJ
Antagonist #2: ENTP
Antagonist #3: INFJ

I'm not really sure about the 2nd antagonist, but I think the other ones are right.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I write more novelish sort of things. Unfortunately my main characters are introverts, which means I need to grow up. You write like you are, that's what I believe, and unlike actors who can test it physically too, and are challenged with that reality, you only write the way you think, and this whatever perspective, you project. Other characters can be extroverted, but it remains observation. Thinkers, but I can write feelers alright. Intuitives better, but sensors alright. So far the best I can write are Ni-doms. Really need to grow up. P/J same. 

Writing fanfics helps a LOT. Still more attracted to write introverts. I wrote Scully a lot, a Carter Ni way, but he's not Nii-dom, is he. Still he wrote her in that spirit. I wrote Mulder too, writing a man Ti-dom, possibly Fi-dom, I wrote him Fi-dom, gives a different perspective. Helps me a lot to write my own stuff, and make it believable. Because I tend to have two lead characters, woman, and man. 
Woman first. 

Next being to be able to write a male lead character that is extroverted. But it would be more an exercise. It's not my world, it's not how I want to write stories. But having the knowledge would be a plus. 

What I could say, do it like you are. There are lots of “styles“ out there. Just write your ideas first, like you are.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

Yotty said:


> MBTI is an afterthought. After all, characters with solidity are the priority!


Indeed. The characters for a novel I was working on some years ago exemplify this point. While the story is centered around architecture and engineering over the past century, its foundation is a museum belonging to a particular estate, where the curator and her sordid affair with the architect becomes a potent 'family affair'. It was only later, years later, after listing all the characters and providing lenghty descriptions of their appearances, motivations, grudges, etc., did I notice they lined up perfectly with certain personality types. Authors have been doing this for ages without any knowledge of personality theory.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I start out by giving them a specific MBTI and enneagram type, basing them on intuition and experience. Then they decide to rebel and grow into their own person. I can't keep them in line nor I want to.

It makes my characters a lot more human.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

The main characters tend to be distant/detached observers. 

Albeit I usually write in first person and have yet to fully experiment with story writing since I only do it every so often. 

Protagonist: INTP/ISTP
Heroine: ESFP/ISFP

Ideally I would prefer:

Protagonist: ISTP
Antagonist: INTP
Support: ESTJ
Romantic Interest: INFJ

But of course that's an over simplified notion of what these characters would be like.


----------



## Kassibykakes (Aug 13, 2016)

So my friend created a writing challenge and I stayed up to like 2 a.m. working on it last night. We picked five random MBTI characters for each other (I gave her ENTP, ESFP, INTJ, ISFJ, and INFP. She gave me ESFP, ISFP, ESTJ, INFP, and INFJ.) It isn't finished yet, but it's about a group of high school students who walk to an art museum after school to work on a final project/report. Then things go wrong and it turns into a murder mystery and the story is about which type committed the murder (I added an ESFJ to the plot, she's the first one die. :hororr I'm having fun with it so far! ESFJ, ESFP, INFP, and INFJ are the friends, ESTJ is the manager of the museum, and ISFP is a classmate that they meet there. Oh and there's more than just one killer layful:


----------

